# I got a Bimmer finally but...



## Beam Man (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys and gals, I just bought a good shape 214K miles 1988 735IL and I'm excited.
No owners manual. I feel like a blind man. (first bimer)
Don't know if it used to come with remote keylock. Can't open the trunk after I locked it. Original owner had it unlocked and opened just pushing the button. Computer next to the radio doesn't work. Heater fan only works on high. Might need heater core, it heats fine but it smells like antifreeze. Any tips or advice is appreciated. Thanks

All these issues have been taken care of. Newbness is wearing off quickly. My E32 has now new brakes, new windshield, I'm repairing and dyeing the leather. Degreased and cleaned the engine, put some Fiamm airhorns on it. It has a good oil leak in the top timing cover and steering linkages are worn and need to be replaced. I'm buying parts. This baby will be reborn. I rescued it from a 2 year long stay under a tree in the snow. What a mess. But it's looking very good. As a matter of fact, it's the best car I've ever owned by far. Still goes from 0 to 60 in 6-7 seconds. Loving every minute of it.


----------

